# Just got my hormones tested..I have adrenal fatigue & few other things wrong



## missjess

I read somewhere a long time ago that depersonalization disorder can be the result of adrenal fatigue and HPA axis dysfunction so I'm kind of excited to start treatment soon and see if this helps me in anyway. I will also find out my thyroid test results soon too.

This explains my low energy, low motivation and perhaps chronic numbness

Just thought I'd share


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE

What kind of doctor did you go to for this diagnosis???


----------



## meow

what hormones did you get tested? I'm seeing my doctor next week, I'd like to get everything checked!


----------



## missjess

A really good natropath...u don't get hormone testing done by a doctor
I'm going in to see her today but she has told me I have extreme adrenal fatigue and a few other issues so I have to wait n see


----------



## missjess

Ok so I'm back from my appointment...very interesting. So my adrenal glands are fatigued and we discovered I am in fight/flight mode that my alarm bells are going off constantly so I also have constant adrenal stress (even tho I can't feel it) so she is telling me to take a post trauma spray, 18 neurocalms per day and 1-2 adrenal support supps. Until my alarm bell gets calmed down I can't take as many adrenal supps as I should. But she told me it should help so I can get out of this state of complete numbness/void and nothingness. She said it is totally fixable but may take months she said I have a severe case.


----------



## missjess

Selig said:


> Which testing did she do? Any blood or saliva?


She did saliva testing 

So it is true dissociation causes fatigue and low energy I never knew my alarm bells were still going off his rlly helps me now


----------



## missjess

Thanks


----------



## Midnight

Fearless said:


> You are unbelievable.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me every day where self-deception leads.


You are seriously posting this? Really? ....


----------



## missjess

Fearless said:


> You are unbelievable.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me every day where self-deception leads.


I love u fearless...will u marry me ????


----------



## JJ123D

thanks jess - will take a note of that and get them checked out

Btw are natropaths easily found? Can I get those things checked out easily?


----------



## drew-uk

That's such great news, its so interesting that chemically you can the on the verge of a panic attack and emotionally you feel nothing. It's like instead of detaching from itself or the world around its just emotional detachment. Did you loose all feeling from day one? Or was it a transitional period?

How exciting if the treatment makes a noticeable difference, I wonder how many others could benefit from this? Can you say a bit more about the medication and what it's supposed to do?


----------



## missjess

Lol


----------



## missjess

drew-uk said:


> That's such great news, its so interesting that chemically you can the on the verge of a panic attack and emotionally you feel nothing. It's like instead of detaching from itself or the world around its just emotional detachment. Did you loose all feeling from day one? Or was it a transitional period?
> How exciting if the treatment makes a noticeable difference, I wonder how many others could benefit from this? Can you say a bit more about the medication and what it's supposed to do?


Yeah it is very interesting I guess I'm highly dissociated  which kinda sux coz I can't even consciously access my emotions for processing..

It was a gradual transition but it's been this way for a good 3-4 years now but this last year has been the absolute worst. I will keep us updated but she told me it will take a good 3-6 months for my adrenal glands to heal and start functioning properly.i rlly hope this restores my energy levels coz I am absolutely depleted


----------



## JayMichael

My sister has celiac disease so I am going to get tested for that next week. I'm going to ask about getting my hormones tested. I'm excited to see where this takes you. Even if it doesn't make the DP go away like some doubters say, it will obviously lead to living a healthier life which makes it easier to cope or have more "good" days.

Looking forward to the updates!


----------



## Seppuku

> You are unbelievable.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me every day where self-deception leads.


I dont want to get into that debate with you, Fearless, but I think adrenal fatigue is just a biological sign (symptom?) of high anxiety. Working on that adrenal fatigue is a good way to reduce anxiety, but of course, as you said in many posts, it's important to change our behavior too to avoid our anxiety level getting high again. Just like meds are helping you to reduce your panic to a level low enough that you can start a therapy.

I would be curious to know how one can test adrenal fatigue tho... If you can give us informations on that, Missjess, I would be glad! (I only know the eye's pupils thing)


----------



## seafoamwaves

Ah, I've been waiting for more hijinks from the missjess and Fearless feud


----------



## missjess

Fearless said:


> No.


Wow fearless I'm really hurt I think that we could build a future together and have lots of babies I would just love to meet a man like u


----------



## missjess

Just to update ...I went out today and I stayed out for like 4 hours, I felt a bit more energy and more of a well being...I actually had a little bit of fun. I have not felt like this in a very long time usually I just stay home and am too friggin tired to wana do anything..


----------



## missjess

I'm doing it to get my energy levels back because I have major fatigue and this is helping me so far


----------



## Sike25

Fearless said:


> You are unbelievable.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me every day where self-deception leads.


Fearless has delivered!


----------



## numbum

missjess said:


> Ok so I'm back from my appointment...very interesting. So my adrenal glands are fatigued and we discovered I am in fight/flight mode that my alarm bells are going off constantly so I also have constant adrenal stress (even tho I can't feel it) so she is telling me to take a post trauma spray, 18 neurocalms per day and 1-2 adrenal support supps. Until my alarm bell gets calmed down I can't take as many adrenal supps as I should. But she told me it should help so I can get out of this state of complete numbness/void and nothingness. She said it is totally fixable but may take months she said I have a severe case.


please report how it goes.

do you know exactly what medication you were given?


----------



## numbum

Fearless said:


> If adrenal fatigue is a biological sign (symptom) of anxiety, how will working on a sign (symptom) reduce the cause?


DP is a vicious cycle, so dealing with a symptom could definitely help. DP itself is caused by anxiety, but DP causes extra unnecessary anxiety (I can't get the thought out my my head that something is seriously wrong with my brain), if something could help with the unrelated unnecessary anxiety it might help your brain be less fatigued and more ready to deal with the original cause.


----------



## Swansea

Fearless, I have actually been working on my adrenals with herbs since this started and it has taken around 6 months but I feel significantly improved. Many doctors and naturopaths would agree with DPDR and dissociation being a part of a sensitive nervous system and adrenal dysfunction.


----------



## numbum

placebo


----------



## missjess

Swansea said:


> Fearless, I have actually been working on my adrenals with herbs since this started and it has taken around 6 months but I feel significantly improved. Many doctors and naturopaths would agree with DPDR and dissociation being a part of a sensitive nervous system and adrenal dysfunction. Please do everyone a favor and bop off


So good to hear that u have improved


----------



## Sike25

I think getting your hormones checked can help but no supplement or pill or excersise will cure you of dp. Therapy and studying psychology and how it applies to you will ultimately make you recover.


----------



## missjess

Sike25 said:


> I think getting your hormones checked can help but no supplement or pill or excersise will cure you of dp. Therapy and studying psychology and how it applies to you will ultimately make you recover.


I never said it can cure me but it can certainly help with regaining my energy back which I have lost over the years from being dissociated


----------



## heartless

Update us on how your treatment is going, I'm really curious to find out more about the physical-mental health connection.


----------



## missjess

heartless said:


> Update us on how your treatment is going, I'm really curious to find out more about the physical-mental health connection.


Sure will do...but it's too early to tell now


----------



## JayMichael

I read that adrenal fatigue is not an official diagnoses. My doctor won't test my hormones unless my psychiatrist recommends it. He says it is very hard to tell the results of someone as young as me for hormones so he wouldn't test me. Where do you get tested and what do recommend I say in order to make doctors think I need the tests. I thought I explained DP pretty well and how panic attack was the trigger but anything could be the predisposition and after 5 years of trying to treat just the anxiety, I want to explore other causes. He only gave me the celiac tests which my sister has so I am waiting on that. I guess I could try a neurologist.


----------



## missjess

JayMichael said:


> I read that adrenal fatigue is not an official diagnoses. My doctor won't test my hormones unless my psychiatrist recommends it. He says it is very hard to tell the results of someone as young as me for hormones so he wouldn't test me. Where do you get tested and what do recommend I say in order to make doctors think I need the tests. I thought I explained DP pretty well and how panic attack was the trigger but anything could be the predisposition and after 5 years of trying to treat just the anxiety, I want to explore other causes. He only gave me the celiac tests which my sister has so I am waiting on that. I guess I could try a neurologist.


I would see a natropath and look on the net for places that specialize in adrenal fatigue and thyroid issues in ur area, they should be the best ppl to go with. They will give u a saliva test and go from there. Ur sister has celiac disease? Hmmm wait on ur results from that as I know another member on here got dp from that disease too


----------



## missjess

Sorry but I disagree my dp is not fueled by negative thoughts in fact my mind is completely blank


----------



## Vitellius

missjess said:


> A really good natropath...*u don't get hormone testing done by a doctor*
> I'm going in to see her today but she has told me I have extreme adrenal fatigue and a few other issues so I have to wait n see


Yes you can, it's called endocrinology.


----------



## Vitellius

Selig said:


> These issues should not be dismissed entirely with DP/DR. My doctor spoke to me regarding them.
> 
> Two studies done were conflicting but definitely warrant further research.


Could you say more about the urinary norepinephrine?


----------

